# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Tôi đi học vẽ.

## hojcvex

Những chia sẻ, khúc mắc trong quá trình học mong sẽ được các cao thủ chia sẻ cùng anh em.

----------


## vuthanh

học cái gì bác, ko biết bác học cái gì làm sao chia sẻ dc

----------

